# Need Editing Software



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I like Corel VideoStudio Pro X5 Ultimate $79.99 for its easiness, and Sony Vegas Pro 11 $499.99 for its features. If your just starting out, go for the easier one, its also a lot cheaper.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Powerdirector, its under $100 and is pretty simple.


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

If you want Sony Vegas for editing download the trial version, and it will ask you for an authorization key to buy whenever you open it for the full version that you would pay the $500+ for. Instead, download a key generator for the sony vegas version you have on trial and paste in the code. --> Free program  Not saying its totally legal, but you do what you have to do.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

BiG NicK said:


> If you want Sony Vegas for editing download the trial version, and it will ask you for an authorization key to buy whenever you open it for the full version that you would pay the $500+ for. Instead, download a key generator for the sony vegas version you have on trial and paste in the code. --> Free program  Not saying its totally legal, but you do what you have to do.


You think I paid $500 for mine ?  I just didn't know if we where aloud to talk about that here lol :cheeky4:


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

budderbear said:


> You think I paid $500 for mine ?  I just didn't know if we where aloud to talk about that here lol :cheeky4:


Haha... NOT SAYING I WOULD EVER DO SUCH A CRUEL THING :dunno: Just saying it's theoretically possible


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BiG NicK said:


> Haha... NOT SAYING I WOULD EVER DO SUCH A CRUEL THING :dunno: Just saying it's theoretically possible


Word on the street is, you can get it off kickass.
Downloaded & installed in under 3 min.

Now I just have to figure it out.

TT


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Movie Studio 11 Overview $45 Trial download

Adobe Premiere Elements 10 | Movie editor, Movie editing software $100 trail download


----------



## PrestFive (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi ThunderChuncky, according to you needs to go deeper into video editing you can choose differents softwares:



_if you are a mac user you can go straight with_ 

iMovie ( beginner)
Final cut Pro X ( medium level)
Final Cut pro 7 ( professional industry standard)

_if you are on pc i'dn suggest you
_
Adobe premiere Elements ( beginner)
Adobe premiere Cs6 ( professional industry standard)

I'm worked in the video production business for few years,
if you need any info just send PM!

Best!
Mattia


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I would just get Adobe Premiere and Adobe After Effects. Then just youtube some tutorials. If you have a little time they are not terribly difficult to learn to edit your own videos. I am sure to master them it would take forever. Clearly how you choose to obtain them is entirely up to you.

This is going to sound super lame, but this is an intro I made just using those two programs for a gaming channel I was going to make. When Swtor bombed I dropped the idea altogether.


----------

